# Deer defence



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

It's that time of year when there are reports of doe's getting very aggressive protecting areas they have fawns. Attacking and in some cases even killing dogs. What is the law as far as protecting you and your dog from a deer attack. If you carry a sidearm when can you use it?
I know it's "quiet time", I'm talking in training areas that are legally available for dog work.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Common sense is the best defense but bear spray will work.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Seems like a great opportunity to strap on the e-collar and teach your dog to avoid fur.

... or maybe the deer can do the teaching for you!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

That deer would be a problem, I've never seen a deer become violent or protective. I learned something new today, I know bucks will get crazy during the rut, but never saw a doe become aggressive.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Not much of a concern. I have walked up to many fawns in the brush and the doe will run off or watch from a distance I wouldn't even worry for a second about an attacking doe.

Ganzer


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> Not much of a concern. I have walked up to many fawns in the brush and the doe will run off or watch from a distance I wouldn't even worry for a second about an attacking doe.
> 
> Ganzer


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=509051


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> Not much of a concern. I have walked up to many fawns in the brush and the doe will run off or watch from a distance I wouldn't even worry for a second about an attacking doe.
> 
> Ganzer


One of my dogs got the crap beat out of it a couple years ago by a doe. And she was in my yard.
To be honest the last thing I thought of was killing the deer. I figured it was a good lesson for the dog. And as it turned out, it lightened my wallet with an after hours vet visit.


----------



## ClintonRiverKing (Apr 19, 2013)

i got the crap beat out of me a few years back by a buck. the next year i had to jump in front of a doe going after my girlfriend. also this spring i had one charge me several times. i gave him a good whooped with a stick. was not about to get beat down by an animal again lol


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

So now that some people have verified from personal experience,what is the legal answer? I'm know different people have different views, I think some know exactly how they would handle a serious threat to their family or their dogs. I'm not looking for advice or how to handle it, just how the law would apply to such a situation.
Thanks


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I seen my brother get attacked by a semi tame buck in the mid 70s, belonged to the neighbors. Got bruised bretty good. Deer did not survive encounter with dad.

Knocked him down and stomped on his back a bunch until pops sacked him with a piece of well pipe. Scary stuff if you didn't have help.


----------

